# My first SIG



## s1gs4u3r (Dec 29, 2010)

love my new 226


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Sigs are very solid firearms. I had a 239 in .357 Sig that was an absolute sewing machine. I got tired of chasing around for that expensive ammo and sold the thing. Some time later, I got a Mosquito .22 and it was a real mess, but I wouldn't expect any trouble from a duty weapon such as you have here. Very nice! 
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice new tool! 
The 226 is a nice gun.
By the way, I still own a Raven .25 from 25+ years ago and it still shoots well. (Not as nice as my SIG's).
Congrats, have fun and be safe!

Lateck,


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Congratulations you've bought a fine gun.

I own a few Sig's:

Sig Sauer P230 in .380
Sig Sauer P232 in .380
Sig Sauer P229 in .40/.357
Sig Sauer Pro 2022 9mm
Sig Sauer Pro 2022 40 Cal
Sig Sauer P229 Platinum Elite in 9mm
Sig Sauer P250 in 9mm
Sig Sauer P226 Swiss Police gun in 9mm

While I like some of them better than others.

They are all Sig's , one of the best brands made IMHO. :mrgreen:

You're gonna love it. 

I predict that other Sig's will follow 

:smt1099


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe people who have a feel for the SigSauer line are probably like that of a person who swears by the Glock look and feel. You either like it, or you don't. Nice purchase.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 SigZagger

I agree. :smt082

I own one Glock, just so I can say "I don't like Glocks" :mrgreen:


----------



## s1gs4u3r (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Yes I agree looks & feel are totally subjectable.

Went to the range yesterday in 4 degree weather and put another 250 rounds through it. Walmart WWB 1 round FTF.

PS. Think the WWB ammo had a dent in the case.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

4 degree weather  

Wow you're the man ... I've hunted in weather that cold :smt082

But never gone to the range in weather that cold.:mrgreen:

As to the FTF - I'm surprised you could work your fingers - Burr.

Rarely, but sometimes, mags need to be oiled (lightly) on the inside so as to work better.

Could be that.

:smt1099


----------



## s1gs4u3r (Dec 29, 2010)

Another 250rds today 22 degrees, Remington UMC 250 yellow box. No issues.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## s1gs4u3r (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll try to make a video in the next few weeks. id like to get one of those head cams.


----------



## s1gs4u3r (Dec 29, 2010)

1800rds and still shooting good.


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

*I own 6*

I have owned 6 Sig Sauers, 10 Rugers, many Kel Tecs and Glocks by the numbers but I would not hesitate to say that the Sig Sauer is by far the best of all...................not one single doubt!!!! A little spendy but that is what happens when perfection is introduced to the public!


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had a 226 now for about a year. Its by far my favorite gun to go out and just shoot. It has night sights on it which are great. BUT, I wouldnt take it to a gun fight. Its just not dependable enough. About every 20-30 rounds one will FTE and it very seldom ever stays locked back on firing the last bullet in the mag. When I first got it the darn thing would not hardly even eject a shell but I replaced the spring and it seemed to help it a lot. But, still feels good in my hand, just wish it was more dependable.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Allterrain

You should send it in to get it fixed - mine has never done that.

I work with our local police department and we carry Sig P226's with never a burp.

They are one of the most dependable guns I know of.

JMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

dondavis,

I keep thinking that if I shoot it enough it will start working properly and actually it is shooting better. I hate to send it in because I'm concerned it will stay gone for months, come back scratched and still not shoot properly.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do understand your feeling, but if it's not your only gun I'd send it in.

They do a very good job with customer service & shouldn't keep it long.

Just my .02


:smt1099


----------



## BigBadAllis (May 9, 2011)

Nice! Bought my first Sig a week ago. P239. Now I'm wanting another one.

My first post to this forum. 

Jason


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Like suggested by dondavis3 I would send back to Sig they have really good custom service.....
I just got one for my birthday last month and it was a CPO and its right on the money.....
it has become my EDC for winter time....... 










Death Smiles at Everyone........Marines Smile Back......Semper Fi......:smt1099


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

To ease your fears about sig cs
They just rnr'd my P250 gen 1 completely
it was 2 years old, FTC rounds consistently

Called them and had an email prepaid return
shipping order in minutes

Gun left two days later via brown truck

10 days later it was back in my hands
completely redone and no marks scratches
and works flawless now

Give them a call


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ BigBadAllis

Welcome to the forum ... I think you'll like it.

By the way I own a Sig P239 also.










It is a great concealed carry gun.

& a very good shooter.

:smt1099


----------

